
Bash Datalog: Answering Datalog Queries with Unix Shell Commands - polm23
https://www.thomasrebele.org/projects/bashlog/about.jsp
======
polm23
This takes queries written in datalog (or Sparql) and _compiles_ them to Bash
(using sort, awk etc.) so you can run them on CSV files.

~~~
rajiv_abraham
I saw this paper just yesterday from another source. This is brilliant in it's
simplicity and the performance is pretty impressive. I hope to write something
like this in Julia.

Wondering if I'm missing something but the example is

fact(X, R, Y) :∼ cat facts.tsv

locatedIn(X, Y) :- fact(X, "locatedIn", Y).

locatedIn(X, Y) :- locatedIn(X, Z), fact(Z, "locatedIn", Y).

main(X) :- locatedIn(X, "USA")

I think line 3 could just be locatedIn(X, Y) :- locatedIn(X, Z),
locatedIn(Z,Y).

unless I'm missing something.

~~~
shele
Welcome, your arrival is not unexpected:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17970854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17970854)

~~~
rajiv_abraham
haha. will update if I have anything worthwhile.

